# I think I may have found local lye $54 for 50#...



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

That puts me at $1.08 /#.... sounds good to me 

I have yet to hear back from the lady but I hope it will work out... I cant find it anywhere, lowes, HD, or ACE do not carry it in my area as apparently meth is quite popular in FL... 


I can pick it up from this lady so that will hopefully be good 

Other than that my other option is Brentag which requires a min. order of $200... which means that is going to be something like 150-175 lbs of lye at once which is waaaaay too much for me to have on hand right now...... 

sooooo..... yeaaaah...


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

ok just heard back from her, she does still have it available but its gone up from $54 to $58.. I can do that... $1.16/lb.... sweeeet and she said she may deliver it too ! .... Id probably rather pick it up... but its all good


----------



## Healinya (Mar 18, 2010)

As a Floridian, my first thought was this lady may deliver it because she doesn't want you to see her meth lab lol.. I'm kidding (sorta ;-) Awesome deal!


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 18, 2010)

Nothing to do with the price of lye in China...
But
How do they use lye to make meth? And what exactly is meth? I know it's a drug, is it the same as "ice"? How do they use it, snort it, inject, what?
I'm asking because we all know how caustic lye can be, and we've all heard horror stories of someone accidentally drinking it or getting it on their skin...so I cannot for the life of me fathom why someone would willingly but it into their veins or nose or mouth or whatever?


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

lol no I met her on a biodiesel group online so im hoping shes not a meth-producer as that would suck...

Chrissy... meth , ice etc can be used in a few different ways... smoking the crystal is the most common... it includes the combination of a lot of different chemicals, most of which are explosive... most you can find around your house... 

but the lye reacts, so its not present in final product... i dont know how anyone could put that crap in their body though..


----------



## Healinya (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, I have no clue how it's made... but from what I have seen, it really is a poison more than a drug. It turns your face grey, your teeth deteriorate very fast. I think I watched a special on tv that said with a short amount of usage (I forget the time frame) but it can give a 20 year old the health (organs and such) of a 70 year old. The whole house becomes toxic and everyone in it can get sick, including neighbors - turns the walls colors, peels paint...  supplosedly, the list of ingredients also includes battery acid and rat poison. I hear it referenced to as "poor man's crack" (also hear crack referenced to as "poor man's coke")


----------



## IanT (Mar 19, 2010)

Healinya said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have no clue how it's made... but from what I have seen, it really is a poison more than a drug. It turns your face grey, your teeth deteriorate very fast. I think I watched a special on tv that said with a short amount of usage (I forget the time frame) but it can give a 20 year old the health (organs and such) of a 70 year old. The whole house becomes toxic and everyone in it can get sick, including neighbors - turns the walls colors, peels paint...  supplosedly, the list of ingredients also includes battery acid and rat poison. I hear it referenced to as "poor man's crack" (also hear crack referenced to as "poor man's coke")



The time fram is 3-6 months and the people go from looking like normal people to looking like zombies.... they get this dead-eyed stare... you can always tell....

it most definitely is poison...


----------



## donniej (Mar 19, 2010)

If you're buying 50 pound bags then you should expect the price to change up/down frequently.  $58 is still a great price!

I don't know how meth is made but I know that it's made using methanol (methyl alcohol) and lye as well as some other stuff.  Methanol is race car fuel and is highly flammable, so meth labs have a habit to catching fire.  

Meth = speed.  It's very cheap and is usually snorted.  It's a white powder like cocaine but cocaine is very expensive.  Meth gives an extreme rush of energy that lasts for hours.  Users have no desire to sleep or eat and have unlimited energy.... until they "crash", or when the drug wears off.  Then it's common for them to sleep for a full day or more.  Long term side effects are *extremely* bad.  Hair loss, tooth loss and weakened bones are very common as well as premature aging.  
I've never used it myself but a friend had a motorcycle shop, the guy who rented the apartment upstairs used it and so did his friends.  Generally it's not much of a problem around here but I hear it's very bad out west.


----------



## IanT (Mar 19, 2010)

yeah I think its the WORST in Hawaii... people pretty much dont ingest anything but that crap...

......

Glad I got a good price! now hopefully im not fueling the meth trade lol...

alright so it should fluctuate a bit... thats good this way im not freaked if it goes +/- $10

I cant wait to be able to soap again!!


----------

